# M1T Poll



## Deezus (Dec 23, 2004)

If you have used M1T or are very knowledgable take this poll to let the rest of us know...


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 23, 2004)

If you are considering an M1T cycle, make sure you read the prohormone/prosteroid FAQ and then read this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36004.  These will clear up any questions that you will have and set you on your way to an educated and productive M1T cycle.


----------



## Du (Dec 23, 2004)

I've run 2 cycles and have a few more planned. Its great stuff, provided you know what to expect and know how to use it, along with what else to use. 

Its a personal decision, but I'd recommend it after all the research and planning is done.


----------



## simbh (Dec 23, 2004)

I've not done m1t yet . But from what I've seen people say , they do have nice gains on m1t although it has very intense sides ... I've seen a lot of people say that people should just do reg roids in stead. Less sides , but that's stricktly what Ive seen.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 23, 2004)

how frequent would you do cylcels, or how long inbetween would you give it? Say 2 wk cycle 3 wk pct, then wait another 2 wks or so or longer before starting the next?


----------



## Du (Dec 24, 2004)

How about a 4 week cycle, 4 week PCT, then 4 weeks off. 

Thats the most intelligent answer youll get.


----------



## 19-chief (Dec 24, 2004)

i've done m1t twice and it certainly does work but i think slamming 2 bottles of s1+ (or a similar trans-d stack) in 6 weeks is really the way to go. basically, i just don't believe 2-4 weeks is enough time to add any appreciable size/ strength and unless it's anavar or winny, i ain't going 17aa again.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2004)

M1t should be limited to two cycles a year due to HDL and liver issues!


----------



## topolo (Dec 24, 2004)

ditto what dg said


----------



## Du (Dec 25, 2004)

Ive always figured 4 per year as a limit. I dont think there is any exact number, there are too many variables.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 25, 2004)

are you pushing it taking a 4wk cycle being its only recommended for 2wks?
 and how would you store this if you have a "supply", ie:room temperature, fridge temp,freezer temp or doesn't it matter.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 25, 2004)

The only side effects I've noticed from 1-test were slight lowering of Libido(came back after PCT) and chest pains. The chest pains scared the shit out of me so I never did many long cycles.  This might not be related to the prohormones though, My diet is so high in cholesterol, it's just ridiculous.  I had good gains though, although I cut off my M1T(not the brand, a different brand of methylated 1-testoterone) cycle at 2 weeks, next time I'll go 10 mg a day instead of 20. If you don't like sides run 4-ad and 19 nor-4-diol.  That combo worked well for me.


----------



## Du (Dec 25, 2004)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> are you pushing it taking a 4wk cycle being its only recommended for 2wks?
> and how would you store this if you have a "supply", ie:room temperature, fridge temp,freezer temp or doesn't it matter.


I might be pushing it with four, but id never go below 3. I get my best gains week 3, undoubtedly. 

As for storage, I store all my drugs in my top drawer of my dresser. Its dark, and I like my bedroom at about 65.


----------



## Du (Dec 25, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> The only side effects I've noticed from 1-test were slight lowering of Libido(came back after PCT) and chest pains. The chest pains scared the shit out of me so I never did many long cycles. This might not be related to the prohormones though, My diet is so high in cholesterol, it's just ridiculous. I had good gains though, although I cut off my M1T(not the brand, a different brand of methylated 1-testoterone) cycle at 2 weeks, next time I'll go 10 mg a day instead of 20. If you don't like sides run 4-ad and 19 nor-4-diol. That combo worked well for me.


Sides suck. Im not the only one that gets wicked sinus-infection-type symptoms. Yea, definite drainage problems. Usually a good headache too. My piss turns brown no matter how much I drink. And I lose my appetite and get grumpy. 4-ad helps with some sides, alleviates some, but never erases them. 

But all in all, its still worth it.

Oh ya, there was a little loss of libido though. My girlfriend didnt mind too too much though, since it prolly brought me down to a normal persons level.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks for the tips.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 25, 2004)

Moderate depression....  enough to make me sell my stash.

Don't forget flu-like symtoms.


----------



## Du (Dec 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Don't forget flu-like symtoms.


Ya. What he said.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 26, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> The only side effects I've noticed from 1-test were slight lowering of Libido(came back after PCT) and chest pains. The chest pains scared the shit out of me so I never did many long cycles.  This might not be related to the prohormones though, My diet is so high in cholesterol, it's just ridiculous.  I had good gains though, although I cut off my M1T(not the brand, a different brand of methylated 1-testoterone) cycle at 2 weeks, next time I'll go 10 mg a day instead of 20. If you don't like sides run 4-ad and 19 nor-4-diol.  That combo worked well for me.



You took m1t/4ad/19nor at 17 years of age?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 26, 2004)

Thankfully, I don't get all those strange sides you guys do. Brown piss? That is scary. A little lethargy, mild cramps, intense pumps, and loss of libido during pct are the only noteworthy sides I had. Of course testicular atrophy is no good, either. I think M1T is awesome, but I wouldn't take it by itself. I would only take it with lots of test floating around--either from 4-ad or Testosterone--and HCG. Add it in the middle or end of a Test E or C cycle with HCG and it is freakin' Miracle Grow.


----------



## 19-chief (Dec 27, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Thankfully, I don't get all those strange sides you guys do. Brown piss? That is scary. A little lethargy, mild cramps, intense pumps, and loss of libido during pct are the only noteworthy sides I had. Of course testicular atrophy is no good, either. I think M1T is awesome, but I wouldn't take it by itself. I would only take it with lots of test floating around--either from 4-ad or Testosterone--and HCG. Add it in the middle or end of a Test E or C cycle with HCG and it is freakin' Miracle Grow.


i'll have to keep that in mind for the new year... test E and EQ, here i come!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 27, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> You took m1t/4ad/19nor at 17 years of age?


Just turned 17 so actually I was 16.  I didn't take them all at once obviously.  I did 4-ad and 1-AD for 3 weeks, followed by 3 weeks of 6-oxo.  I could only last two weeks on Methylated 1 Test(Winni Depot was the brand), I stopped cause of the chest pains I mentioned. Next time I'll go with 10 mg a day instead of 20.  I was impressed by the 4-ad and 1-ad cycle, gained 15 pounds in 3 weeks and kept like 12 of it after 6-oxo.  If you consider side effects a factor, as most people here seem too, then I like 4-AD and 19-Nordiol, they go together like peanut butter and jelly.  The test from 4-AD pretty much cancels out the deca dick you get from the nandrolone 19-nor converts too, and they're reasonably anabolic.  
Now I know your gonna say I'm a fool for using and I know it's not wise.  But I was already 5' 10" when I started and my dad's not quite 5'8". My mom's short. So it's not like I was gonna be 6'2", and I never would want to be that tall anyways.  I've been developed sexually and everything for a long time, and I never really had any nut shrinkage.  And I quit drinking entirely before I started because that would be liver suicide, so it keeps me out of trouble and focused on lifting.  I also did a shitload of research before I ever took anything, and I've had two solid years of lifting under my belt, which isn't much but it's something. And save for the M1T all my dosages were relitively low. So I feel like I'm a lot better off than a lot of moronic, rooke lifting, uneducated about it, 21 year old pro-hormone users.  And if I die young, then I hadn't planned on staying long anyways.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Sides suck. Im not the only one that gets wicked sinus-infection-type symptoms. Yea, definite drainage problems. Usually a good headache too. My piss turns brown no matter how much I drink. And I lose my appetite and get grumpy. 4-ad helps with some sides, alleviates some, but never erases them.
> 
> But all in all, its still worth it.
> 
> Oh ya, there was a little loss of libido though. My girlfriend didnt mind too too much though, since it prolly brought me down to a normal persons level.


Yeah what pissed me off was I managed to completely avoid almost all the listed side effects, but I kept getting those little chest pains.  One night it felt like someone stabbed me for a second, and I'd been getting other smaller pains in my chest a couple times a day, so I stopped some of my cycles earlier than I wanted. What was odd about it was that it was never when I was working out that it happened, only when I was resting, mainly at night. Strange. I figure if I switch up my diet, and totally avoid caffeinated beverages, I should do okay in the future.


----------



## Du (Dec 28, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Yeah what pissed me off was I managed to completely avoid almost all the listed side effects, but I kept getting those little chest pains. One night it felt like someone stabbed me for a second, and I'd been getting other smaller pains in my chest a couple times a day, so I stopped some of my cycles earlier than I wanted. What was odd about it was that it was never when I was working out that it happened, only when I was resting, mainly at night. Strange. I figure if I switch up my diet, and totally avoid caffeinated beverages, I should do okay in the future.


Youre 17 and have run M1T? Thats not cool....

I guess its better that youre here learning about what youre doing than just running around doing it.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 28, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Now I know your gonna say I'm a fool for using and I know it's not wise.  But I was already 5' 10" when I started and my dad's not quite 5'8". My mom's short. So it's not like I was gonna be 6'2", and I never would want to be that tall anyways.  I've been developed sexually and everything for a long time, and I never really had any nut shrinkage.  And I quit drinking entirely before I started because that would be liver suicide, so it keeps me out of trouble and focused on lifting.  I also did a shitload of research before I ever took anything, and I've had two solid years of lifting under my belt, which isn't much but it's something. And save for the M1T all my dosages were relitively low. So I feel like I'm a lot better off than a lot of moronic, rooke lifting, uneducated about it, 21 year old pro-hormone users.  And if I die young, then I hadn't planned on staying long anyways.



Educated, yes.

Wise, no.

Just because you're happy with your height is not cause for using something like that at such an early age. If you're so read-up on the topic, then surely you're aware of the growth plate issues, yes?

"And if I die young, then I hadn't planned on staying long anyways"

I hope you remember this attitude when you're 30 with a family that you want to watch grow up.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre 17 and have run M1T? Thats not cool....
> 
> I guess its better that youre here learning about what youre doing than just running around doing it.


Exactly.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Educated, yes.
> 
> Wise, no.
> 
> ...


I know about the growth plates issue.  They're most likely sealed and I'm done growing.  But I suffered from Osgood Slaughters(mispelled big time) disease in my knees that caused massive inflammation and pain during football, and that is supposed to stop when my growth plates seal, so that is another positive.  I think I'll be cool at 30, arnold was juicing at like 15 and he's how old now?  And yeah you should make plans for the future, but I don't beleive on living only for future benefit when the future is not guaranteed.


----------



## Du (Dec 28, 2004)

Arnold has had more than his share of health problems. I wouldnt use him as an example.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Arnold has had more than his share of health problems. I wouldnt use him as an example.


Alright well then I guess I just don't give a fuck,  I need size in high school, I have noreason to be big when I'm 25.


----------



## Du (Dec 28, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Alright well then I guess I just don't give a fuck


 
Ahhh, and real reasons come out....


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, and real reasons come out....


Well I mean what do you want me to say?  Steroids affect everyone differently, some people can pop 19-nor and go bald, other dudes can run 4 weeks of M1T and piss clear, it all depends on how your body handles it.  Mine seems to handle it pretty good I'd say, and there's no way of knowing for sure whether I'll have any side effects down the road.  Point is, I'll only have done like 5 cycles total when I'm done totally, and that shouldn't cause a massive heart attack at 20.  It's like I said before, it's nice to be big at 25 but no one really needs to, high school and college is the time in your life when you need it most, unless you're in law enforcement or pro sports.  And before I used I was drinking and partying and all that, I haven't had a drink since I started and I don't plan on it, it actually keeps me out of trouble....


----------



## Du (Dec 28, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> ....and there's no way of knowing for sure whether I'll have any side effects down the road...


My point exactly. 



I do agree though, its good youre not drinking and partying. You shouldnt need hormones to keep you from that though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2004)

About 2 months ago I would have said not worth it, but now I would say it was.


My cramping continued a minimum of 6 months past my last m1t cycle.  I am much better now.


----------



## Deezus (Dec 28, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> ...... I need size in high school, I have noreason to be big when I'm 25.                                      .... ...It's like I said before, it's nice to be big at 25 but no one really needs to, high school and college is the time in your life when you need it most, unless you're in law enforcement or pro sports. ....


  hahahahaha, crazy kids, i swear........


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

Deezus said:
			
		

> hahahahaha, crazy kids, i swear........


What's so crazy about that statement?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2004)

What is so funny about your statement is that everyone your age says that, hell, I even said it.  I am 28 right now and I still want to be bigger and faster.


Just imagine this, from age 16-25 there is 9 years.  Do juice and you will have a good 9 years.  What happens if you start having joint and connective tissue problems at 25 and you live to 70, you got 9 years of good times in exchange for 45 years of bad/sore joints.  Not saying that this necessarily WILL happen, but it is a possibility.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What is so funny about your statement is that everyone your age says that, hell, I even said it.  I am 28 right now and I still want to be bigger and faster.
> 
> 
> Just imagine this, from age 16-25 there is 9 years.  Do juice and you will have a good 9 years.  What happens if you start having joint and connective tissue problems at 25 and you live to 70, you got 9 years of good times in exchange for 45 years of bad/sore joints.  Not saying that this necessarily WILL happen, but it is a possibility.


No man I'm not gonna use juice til I'm 25.  I'm gonna be done after august, because that will be my senior football season, and I won't play college ball even if I were to get some offers.  After that I'm gonna lose most of the steroid weight and go back down to a more healthy weight, and eat and workout for health pruposes, not to build extra mass.  So I'll be done with all my juicing before I turn 18.  So what I'm saying is 4 or 5 cycles at a young age, followed by a long period of healthy living shouldn't do me too much harm.  And as far as joint problems are concerned, I've played football 6 years, my joints are kinda fucked over already anyways, there's nothing much I can do about that.  But I'm living with that now and it's still worth it, because I'll be able to say I did something I loved for 7 seasons.  All great things come at a price, and I spent many hours thinking about all of this before I went through with it, it's worth it to me, and I think I'll probably fair ok anyways.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2004)

The fact of the matter is once you get big, then drop down, you will wish you were back to the size you were.  I held off on doing the juice til I was 27, but my buddy from high school has done them off and on since he was 19.  He actually doesn't have any issues, his joints are fine, although his hair is non-existent.  Every time I talk to him he has just finished his last cycle.  He's been saying that for 2 years.


----------



## law74 (Dec 31, 2004)

RC, you seem like a pretty smart guy for your age.  Much more mature than many of your peers.  It is admirable that you would come to a forum like this and try to obtain more info.  I just know that living your life by planning on dying young ain't no way to live.  I also think you are lying to yourself because you obviously care about your future, as you are going to college.  If after you do all the research and still think it is worth it, that is your decision.  Just try to pay attention to people with a little more experience when they offer advice.  I don't think anyone wants to keep you from playing football or being a great football player.  I think everyones concern is that one last year of HS football might not be worth the possible (far from certain) harm that you could do to yourself.  Especially a kid as bright as you seem to be.  Just think about what your true goals really are, and what are the best ways to get there.  Live in the moment, but always plan for the future.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 31, 2004)

RCfootball87, please don't take offense to this: If your stats are correct and you can only bench 180 lbs at your age and size, you have a lot of natural growing to do without steroidal agents. At 15 years old, I weighed 130 at 5'8", had donuts, Dr. Pepper, and a cigarette for breakfast and was pushing 200 lbs. Never even heard of a pwo shake and creatine wasn't around in those days.


----------



## law74 (Dec 31, 2004)

Whoa Nelly.  toatally missed your stats.  I read you have been lifting for two years so I thought you were at a plateau. Gotta agree with Pirate on the above. Your stats don't even list what you can squat. Sorry RC but you have a lot of room to grow naturally before you should consider even doing this. Supplements are almost a last resort for some of us older or really experienced lifters who have hit a plateau. At your age and size you should be squating at least 300lbs and benching at the 245 level. Post your workout up here and let the other members help you. It looks like you might need a good powerlifting routine. That will put size on you at your age better than any prohormone. I understand the desire to want an easy shortcut, but you have so much room to grow. Squats, deadlifts, powercleans, benchpress. Heavy all the time. You have so much untapped potential. Take advantage of your youth and naturally high Test levels before you start messing around with this. If we are wrong about your stats please correct us, and you have my apologies. Otherwise, take up powerlifting.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Never even heard of a pwo shake and creatine wasn't around in those days.



Dinosaur.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2004)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> No man I'm not gonna use juice til I'm 25.  I'm gonna be done after august, because that will be my senior football season, and I won't play college ball even if I were to get some offers.  After that I'm gonna lose most of the steroid weight and go back down to a more healthy weight, and eat and workout for health pruposes, not to build extra mass.  So I'll be done with all my juicing before I turn 18.  So what I'm saying is 4 or 5 cycles at a young age, followed by a long period of healthy living shouldn't do me too much harm.  And as far as joint problems are concerned, I've played football 6 years, my joints are kinda fucked over already anyways, there's nothing much I can do about that.  But I'm living with that now and it's still worth it, because I'll be able to say I did something I loved for 7 seasons.  All great things come at a price, and I spent many hours thinking about all of this before I went through with it, it's worth it to me, and I think I'll probably fair ok anyways.




I just added 50 LB's to my bench in one year naturally.  You don't need roids to gain strength.  You just need patience, consistency, and knowledge.

Anyways, how much you bench doesnt really mean much.  It doesnt translate into strength on the football feild like a big squat would, or deadlift.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 31, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Dinosaur.


   That was 1990, and I didn't know jack about proper diet and exercise. I knew that Donuts and Lucky Strikes weren't good for me, though.


----------



## snoops (Jan 2, 2005)

not trying to be an ass, but Im 17 too and seeing that you only bench 185 it doesnt seem like you have much experience lifting.  But like you said who gives a fuck right.


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 3, 2005)

snoops said:
			
		

> not trying to be an ass, but Im 17 too and seeing that you only bench 185 it doesnt seem like you have much experience lifting.  But like you said who gives a fuck right.



well put. i'm 17 too and only have a couple years of consistent weight lifting under my belt and i can put up a lot more than that and i only weigh 170. i'm not trying to be an ass or anything, RC, but does anyone find it odd that he has run M1T and 1ad cycles, weighs 180 and puts up 185 on bench? sounds like u have diet or training issues.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 4, 2005)

If you guys are 17 you shouldn't be fucking with an anabolic steroid, which is what M1T is. Bro if you weigh 180 and are only benching 185, you either take PH/PS's and don't lift at all, only lift while on cycle with no PCT, or have been buying some bunk shit. Something up here. Maybe you need to get your diet and training in check first.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh Thank god...... I thought we had lost this thread forever!


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 19, 2005)

IVe done more m1t then probably anywhere here.  My opinion is even with an explosion of weight(even up to 15 lbs) your talking 5 to 7 lbs of muscle max and you will lose some of it after the cycle so 3 to 6 lbs is all you can expect from a 15 day cycle.  Add brown piss which is a sign of liver and/or kidney stress the blood pressure increase etc and the massive shutdown I think High dosage m1t should be limited.   5mg is pretty safe I think but when you get to 15 or 20mg then you starting to stress the body.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't understand why people run M1T for two weeks. I can understand stopping if the sides are to great, but if not then run it for a month.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 20, 2005)

ITs because we want to see fast gains before the shutdown.  Im starting to get concerned about the super high dosages(20mg and above) and how the piss is always brown which is not good for kidneys and/or liver so for now on im always going to cut my dosae in half and opt for twice as lon instead of the super explosion cycles.  HOnestly I liked the idea of 15 day cycles but ive decided that  the shutdown would be basically the same and the side effects would be LESS if you just cut the dosage in half and do it twice as long.  I think 10mg of m1t for 4 weeks would yield close to the same results as 20mg for 2 weeks.  I don't know for sure but thats what im thinking.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I don't understand why people run M1T for two weeks. I can understand stopping if the sides are to great, but if not then run it for a month.


I had to cut a cycle short once.  I had SO MUCH drainage that it was backing up in my throat/stomache and making me feel fluish to the point I vomitted on two occassions.

it happens


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> ITs because we want to see fast gains before the shutdown. Im starting to get concerned about the super high dosages(20mg and above) and how the piss is always brown which is not good for kidneys and/or liver so for now on im always going to cut my dosae in half and opt for twice as lon instead of the super explosion cycles. HOnestly I liked the idea of 15 day cycles but ive decided that the shutdown would be basically the same and the side effects would be LESS if you just cut the dosage in half and do it twice as long. I think 10mg of m1t for 4 weeks would yield close to the same results as 20mg for 2 weeks. I don't know for sure but thats what im thinking.


 If you want to run M1T without the shutdown, you better only run it for 2 days. It shuts you down hard and fast, so by day 15 your balls have been in hibernation for a good 8-10 days. Two weeks at 20mg's would not yield the same results as four weeks at 10mg's. You probably won't even start seeing actual gains until around day 5-8, so that limits you to 6-9 days of reaping the benefits of it, rather than just feeling the pump like you do the first week, which most people think is actual gains.


----------



## MJH (Apr 8, 2006)

I had great gains on M1T, personally. But I probably wouldn't do it again because of the moodiness and foggy-mindedness I got from it.


----------



## Ramathorn (Apr 14, 2006)

great gains along with severe lower back pains in the kidney regions whenever I sat down for more than 5 minutes. I only did one 2.5 week cycle and I gained 20lbs. I never did lose any of the gains at all once I stopped, so that was a plus. And the pains did go away after about 2 weeks of my PCT


----------



## 33ecooks (Apr 14, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> I had great gains on M1T, personally. But I probably wouldn't do it again because of the moodiness and foggy-mindedness I got from it.




Agreed the gains and strength were crazy but found myself really being cranky and easily irritated not to mention lethargic.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 14, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What is so funny about your statement is that everyone your age says that, hell, I even said it.  I am 28 right now and I still want to be bigger and faster.
> 
> 
> Just imagine this, from age 16-25 there is 9 years.  Do juice and you will have a good 9 years.  What happens if you start having joint and connective tissue problems at 25 and you live to 70, you got 9 years of good times in exchange for 45 years of bad/sore joints.  Not saying that this necessarily WILL happen, but it is a possibility.



damn dude
that army gave me that already in the lower body. 
no juice needed, no winny.

u should now protest US army!


----------



## Fifedogg (May 11, 2006)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Yeah what pissed me off was I managed to completely avoid almost all the listed side effects, but I kept getting those little chest pains.  One night it felt like someone stabbed me for a second, and I'd been getting other smaller pains in my chest a couple times a day, so I stopped some of my cycles earlier than I wanted. What was odd about it was that it was never when I was working out that it happened, only when I was resting, mainly at night. Strange. I figure if I switch up my diet, and totally avoid caffeinated beverages, I should do okay in the future.




I have had similar pains in my chest.  My doctor told me that the pain is actually coming from the Lungs and not the heart itself.   I wonder if he's right.  I get those pains every now and again.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 11, 2006)

Can you even get M1T's anywhere anymore??


----------



## Fifedogg (May 12, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Can you even get M1T's anywhere anymore??



Most people bought it up before the ban.  But there still is a source in Hong Kong that most people don't know about, and it's pretty cheap.


----------

